# Things that need to ousted from the fandom immediately



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

We all realize that being a furry means that you like anthropomorphic animals and possibly even dressing up as your fursona. Some may even walk around in their fursuits and act as their character around helpless bystanders.

These things, although quite abnormal, are at least holding on to some decency by a very thin thread. I want to talk about the things in the fandom that have gone into freefall:



Fursecution - Fuck you, there is no such thing as fursecution. If people hate on you for being a furry, it's due to the fact that you're flaunting your shit to the world. In short, stop it.



Forcing significant others into the fandom - If you do this, and I know a couple of people that do, you should seriously consider reanalyzing your existence. If someone doesn't want to be a furry, leave them be.



"We're mistreated in the same way as homosexuals" - Homosexuals have every reason to marry, furries should be prohibited from reproducing or being happy.



Comparing Fursonas - Unless you role-play, this is fucking stupid.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Jun 28, 2012)

No mention of cub?


----------



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

OfficerBadger said:


> No mention of cub?



If you're referring to baby furs, then yes, those need to be deleted for all eternity.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

Not only that but cub should be outlawed...seriously...drawing yourself as a 5 year old animal child. Plus I mean yeah little kids can be cute. But to revolve your life around that?

Oh and what about zoos and the people who are creepily into stuffed animals?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 28, 2012)

There is an incredible amount of things I do not like about the Furry Fandom.

That being said, the things you have listed here are trivial and deserve nothing more than to be ignored.

This thread is silly. Only complete social stigmatization within the fandom could remove any behavior providing it was universally despised. The Furry Fandom is filled with more niche holes than swiss cheese, and this allows subsets of Furries to group with their own like minded types.

See how Cub, the most hated subset, is somehow still around.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Not only that but cub should be outlawed...seriously...drawing yourself as a 5 year old animal child. Plus I mean yeah little kids can be cute. But to revolve your life around that?
> 
> Oh and what about zoos and the people who are creepily into stuffed animals?



They better not have furry zoos. I swear to all hell, if they have furry zoos I'm letting loose.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> ...furries should be prohibited from reproducing or being happy.



Eh?

Anyways, I suggest ejecting all pornography from the fandom, and not just because it might give me nightmares.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> They better not have furry zoos. I swear to all hell, if they have furry zoos I'm letting loose.



I meant zoophiles....not actually zoos


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> They better not have furry zoos. I swear to all hell, if they have furry zoos I'm letting loose.



Last I heard about 3% of furrys are zoos.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> See how Cub, the most hated subset, is somehow still around.



Personally, I've noticed cub on the fucking rise too. I'm not exaggerating and by fuck, do I wish I was, when I say this. Every time I go to the main site, of the 14 or so latest submission thumbnails, 1 or 2 of these is some poorly drawn baby anthro in a diaper. Usually 1 of three things is going on in the diaper. I'm not going to go into detail. You're smart enough. 
It's fucking gross and I don't like it. >: {


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Last I heard about 3% of furrys are zoos.



Last _I_ heard, it was 2%.

Looks like we've reached a conflict.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

Dammit now we gotta fight to the death.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I meant zoophiles....not actually zoos



I know.

If they had zoos, I wouldn't really be upset. But actually wanting to fuck a cat or wolf is just...


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Dammit now we gotta fight to the death.



It sucks, I know, but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> If you're referring to baby furs, then yes, those need to be deleted for all eternity.



Babyfurs/Diaperfurs != Furries who like cub porn. Learn the difference.

Also what needs to be added to the list is artists who demand asspats and ass kissing because they are a popular, but this can apply to con staff and con owners. 

No mention of dogfuckers or pedos either? I am disappoint.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Babyfurs/Diaperfurs != Furries who like cub porn. Learn the difference.



It's all the same to me.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> I know.
> 
> If they had zoos, I wouldn't really be upset. But actually wanting to fuck a cat or wolf is just...



May  I point out that, according to the results of the 2011 Furry survey (which can  be found on this forum), the Furry community at large strongly objected  to zoophiles, and with good reason.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> May  I point out that, according to the most recent Furry survey (which can  be found on this forum), the Furry community at large strongly objected  to zoophiles, and with good reason.



Having sex with animals isn't natural in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> It's all the same to me.



That's pretty ignorant if you think it's all the same. Rated thread a 3 because of that.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Having sex with animals isn't natural in any way, shape or form.



Exactly. That's why the vast majority of us strongly objected to it (and when I say vast, I mean _really_ vast.)


----------



## KingNow (Jun 28, 2012)

Glaice said:


> That's pretty ignorant if you think it's all the same.



Wanting to have a baby fursona is really, really odd to being with. 
If the fandom wasn't so heavily based around sex, I probably would be fine with such things.


EDIT: Pedophilia also seems to run rampant throughout the community. Does anyone have statistics (assuming they exist) of how many furs have been accused of child abuse?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> It sucks, I know, but it's gotta be done.



MORTAL KOMBAAAT!!!!


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> MORTAL KOMBAAAT!!!!



Stop! We can't fight here, the mods will kill and eat us for roleplaying (oh the irony, worrying about roleplaying in a thread like this).


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Wanting to have a baby fursona is really, really odd to being with.
> If the fandom wasn't so heavily based around sex, I probably would be fine with such things.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Pedophilia also seems to run rampant throughout the community. Does anyone have statistics (assuming they exist) of how many furs have been accused of child abuse?



Almost *ALL* (I think about 99%) of the babyfur and diaperfur community strongly loathe pedophilia in any form.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2012)

And yet you remain here, OP.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Also what needs to be added to the list is artists who demand asspats and ass kissing because they are a popular, but this can apply to con staff and con owners.



I expect some degree of yearning recognition (assuming they're popular for being talented and not 350 page comics of Krystal on Renamon action), but there are artists who actually _demand_ respect and suck ups? What the fuck!?


----------



## badlands (Jun 28, 2012)

of whats on the main page i'd say a good 70% of the "mature" content should be burned in a fire and all of the stuff in "adult" should be thrown into some sort of portal to hell


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

Another thing that should be banned are suiters wearing there fuck suits at cons in public and touching/hugging people.   Unless it's a friend or a suiter I know for sure isn't used in any sexual activity I avoid like the plague.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Another thing that should be banned are suiters wearing there fuck suits at cons in public and touching/hugging people.   Unless it's a friend or a suiter I know for sure isn't used in any sexual activity I avoid like the plague.



YES


----------



## OfficerBadger (Jun 28, 2012)

By cub I was referring to porn of underage characters. I don't give a fuck about diaperfurs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Last _I_ heard, it was 2%.
> 
> Looks like we've reached a conflict.



On the 'furry survey' thread it was at 13%, and it's identical to the general population. 

In addition one thing I would remove from the furry fandom is people who make lists telling you who should be removed from the furry fandom.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

You know OP, I used to complain about this sort of stuff too, but then I took the power of ignorance to the knee. :V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V Sorry I couldn't resist please don't kill me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2012)

Out of curiosity, plushophilia recieves a lot of criticism from within the fandom, at least from what I've read. Yet isn't it an entirely harmless behaviour? I see little reason in bothering to despise it.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 28, 2012)

That mentality of "we're both furries so we should be bestest friends ever let me tell you about my favorite porn despite the fact we've only met about 5 minutes ago but it is ok because furries are accepting!" 

I hate it so much.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of curiosity, plushophilia recieves a lot of criticism from within the fandom, at least from what I've read. Yet isn't it an entirely harmless behaviour? I see little reason in bothering to despise it.



I think most people look down on it since it's very scarily close to being a zoophile. 

That and...I just find it very offsetting


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Last I heard about 3% of furrys are zoos.





KigRatel said:


> Last _I_ heard, it was 2%..



Considering that prevalence studies of bestiality (desire, fantasy, and action) put zoophilia at between 10 to 15% in the general populace (citation), and considering the content of the fandom, I highly doubt that 2% and 3% are anything more than numbers propogated by people who just simply wish to deny the existence of paraphilias.


Anyway, to be cuttingly on topic, nothing needs to be ousted from anywhere, save for those things that are causing harm. If some furries want to involve their significant others in the fandom, go right ahead; if some furries want to rant about fursecution, they can go right ahead too. I recognise that it's not the most intelligent form of discussion, but if those people feel the need to rant and rave, I'll just close the door and show myself out; I don't need to legitimately step in and stop them on some viligantian escapade of conservatism.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 28, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Babyfurs/Diaperfurs != Furries who like cub porn. Learn the difference.
> .



this, so much

but i will admit there are people who use babyfurs to skip around pedo laws

he same way there are people who use furries to skip around zoo laws

those people can go to hell


----------



## Bark (Jun 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this, so much
> 
> but i will admit there are people who use babyfurs to skip around pedo laws
> 
> ...



Skip around laws how?


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this, so much
> 
> but i will admit there are people who use babyfurs to skip around pedo laws
> 
> ...



  Shoot me for saying it, but pedo laws are put in place to protect kids, not target pedos on the basis of thought-crime - and I'd rather have some form of harmless outlet available for them, than have some frustrated pedophile plan a raid on kids out of sexual desperation. Drawn child porn is a lesser evil. 

 You don't kill a philia by plugging all the outlets, you just frustrate people who have those thoughts into trying to make their own outlets. It goes underground; gets darker, nastier.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 28, 2012)

this thread has thus far been a circlejerk for people who are too insecure to go with ignoring people who are different

wow I sounded a lot more pro furfag than expected, but really now


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2012)

Idiots on FA who post journals or photo of a nasty wound or describing it and trying to get medical advice from the community rather than a qualified medical doctor.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 28, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Idiots on FA who post journals or photo of a nasty wound or describing it and trying to get medical advice from the community rather than a qualified medical doctor.


Ok, no this; legitimate ignorance.

Please complain about legitimate ignorance instead.

People who deliberately make decisions that have no prior judgment or is for the sake of attention whoring.

And the coming out as a furry concept...


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 29, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Last I heard about 3% of furrys are zoos.





KigRatel said:


> Last _I_ heard, it was 2%.
> 
> Looks like we've reached a conflict.


Klisoura says it's 13.31%. Sorry guys, you're both wrong :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Homosexuals have every reason to marry, furries should be prohibited from reproducing or being happy.



Why?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 29, 2012)

When the furry fandom takes personal responsibility for those things and ostracize them, I will die a happy elf.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

SIX said:


> You don't kill a philia by plugging all the outlets, you just kill the philiacs.


Fix'd, and I'd say you should be ashamed of trying to make them out to be the victim.

As for things* I *think should be ousted from the fandom? The 'tolerant' furs which are simply a circlejerk of furries that can't stand anyone with standards. Oh and this ridiculous 'coming out' business.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 29, 2012)

Things that need to be ousted?

This thread.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

Seian Verian said:


> Things that need to be ousted?
> 
> This thread.


That too!


----------



## KingNow (Jun 29, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Ok, no this; legitimate ignorance.
> 
> Please complain about legitimate ignorance instead.
> 
> ...



Seeking medical information on FA is quite literally the textbook definition of ignorance.


----------



## Sar (Jun 29, 2012)

SoFurry/InkBunny-mentaility. That HAS to go!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 29, 2012)

SIX said:


> Shoot me for saying it, but pedo laws are put in place to protect kids, not target pedos on the basis of thought-crime


Actually, current UK anti-pedo and anti-zoo laws are pretty much a form of thought-crime law. The simple act of owning explicit pornography of it you have drawn yourself is enough to land you in jail. 
So even where no-one was harmed, and where there's no proof of malicious intent, you can still go to jail. The only other similar 'thought-crime' law is where you can get jailed just for knowing how to make a bomb, unless you have good reason to know.

As for all you people suggesting the killing of others - well - enjoy your life sentence and/or death penalty.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Actually, current UK anti-pedo and anti-zoo laws are pretty much a form of thought-crime law. The simple act of owning explicit pornography of it you have drawn yourself is enough to land you in jail.
> So even where no-one was harmed, and where there's no proof of malicious intent, you can still go to jail. The only other similar 'thought-crime' law is where you can get jailed just for knowing how to make a bomb, unless you have good reason to know.


 
Uck, you're right. I guess I mean laws "should" be put in place for the protection of vulnerable potential victims rather than any other reasons, but it's true to say what you're saying. 

Whatever the individual's moral feelings on anything, justice has to be just. Hopefully the advances in law a la New York will lead to change.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2012)

Seian Verian said:


> Things that need to be ousted?
> 
> This thread.



But _why_?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 29, 2012)

I think we should get rid of everyone who whines about silly little things.


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Almost *ALL* (I think about 99%) of the babyfur and diaperfur community strongly loathe pedophilia in any form.




That's like what, all 8 of you?


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> When the furry fandom takes personal responsibility for those things and ostracize them, I will die a happy elf.



Silly mod! Elves aren't real!


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> The only other similar 'thought-crime' law is where you can get jailed just for knowing how to make a bomb, unless you have good reason to know.



I was raised in the south and was in the Marine Corps so I have -two- good reasons.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 29, 2012)

Tango doing a triplepost? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Why isn't scat on this list? :S


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 29, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Why isn't scat on this list? :S


Because like everything else it's *as common* outside the fandom as inside.


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Tango doing a triplepost? That doesn't seem right.



My post train has no brakes this morning. 

Chugga-chugga-mutha-fuckin'-chugga!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 29, 2012)

Tango said:


> My post train has no brakes this morning.
> 
> Chugga-chugga-mutha-fuckin'-chugga!


Now I see where you get your post count from. :V


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 29, 2012)

Tango said:


> Silly mod! Elves aren't real!



Don't say that you don't want him to inflict disease or even worse plagued on your account. considering he's a deathknight.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

Tango said:


> My post train has no brakes this morning.
> 
> Chugga-chugga-mutha-fuckin'-chugga!




Best thing I've read this morning


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Don't say that you don't want him to inflict disease or even worse plagued on your account. considering he's a deathknight.



You mean -her-.


----------



## Sar (Jun 29, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I think we should get rid of everyone who whines about silly little things.


>Has a Generic Wolf as a fursona.
Bawwww you stole my unique species. I'm leaving forever!
>Submits Meme journal 3 hours later.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Fursecution - Fuck you, there is no such thing as  fursecution. If people hate on you for being a furry, it's due to the  fact that you're flaunting your shit to the world. In short, stop it.


Incorrect some people will hate you just by finding out from someone else.



KingNow said:


> Forcing significant others into the fandom - If you do  this, and I know a couple of people that do, you should seriously  consider reanalyzing your existence. If someone doesn't want to be a  furry, leave them be.


OK



KingNow said:


> "We're mistreated in the same way as homosexuals" - Homosexuals have every reason to marry,


True



KingNow said:


> furries should be prohibited from reproducing or being happy.


This proves your first statement incorrect.



KingNow said:


> Comparing Fursonas - Unless you role-play, this is fucking stupid.


Why?

Also I noticed that there are people who thought cub was wrong. I can't  believe people think that exploitation of children and drawings are the  same thing.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> If you're referring to baby furs, then yes, those need to be deleted for all eternity.



If you don't like baby furs, then don't be one. It's as simple as that. I am a baby fur and damn proud of it.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> If you don't like baby furs, then don't be one. It's as simple as that. I am a baby fur and damn proud of it.



Logic is flawed. We'd like them to go away and grow the hell up.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> If you don't like baby furs, then don't be one. It's as simple as that. I am a baby fur and damn proud of it.



You're also a Ron Paul supporter. No, I don't like anything about you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> As for all you people suggesting the killing of others - well - enjoy your life sentence and/or death penalty.


Bahahaha! We're suggesting that these dangerous aberrations be destroyed by the State. Maybe you *want *them wandering the streets where they can threaten the innocent, though?


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Logic is flawed. We'd like them to go away and grow the hell up.



"Grow the hell up" says the one who is judging people based on their fursona.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> You're also a Ron Paul supporter. No, I don't like anything about you.



Actually, seeing as how Paul has almost no chance of winning, I'm for Obama. The lesser of the two evils right now.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> "Grow the hell up" says the one who is judging people based on their fursona.



People base their fursonas as a representation of their self. Yours is a child.

So, yes, grow the fuck up.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> People base their fursonas as a representation of their self. Yours is a child.
> 
> So, yes, grow the fuck up.



See, while only my fursona is little, my big self isn't as near as immature as you are. Come to think of it, neither is my little side. See, you're judging me, before you know even 15 things about me. That's quite a bit of immaturity. But maybe you should open your mind as far as your mouth and realize that not everybody is the same. Sorry for not being a robot clone, brah.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> See, while only my fursona is little, my big self isn't as near as immature as you are. Come to think of it, neither is my little side. See, you're judging me, before you know even 15 things about me. That's quite a bit of immaturity. But maybe you should open your mind as far as your mouth.



Please, go fuck yourself with a rake. Preferably one with an extremely pointy end that will tear your prostate to bits.

It's people like you that make the fandom look like a bunch of dog fuckers.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Please, go fuck yourself with a rake. Preferably one with an extremely pointy end that will tear your prostate to bits.
> 
> It's people like you that make the fandom look like a bunch of dog fuckers.



I see you are getting very angry. And actually, I'm technically asexual. I have no interest with sex of any kind of being, human or non human.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> See, while only my fursona is little, my big self isn't as near as immature as you are. Come to think of it, neither is my little side. See, you're judging me, before you know even 15 things about me. That's quite a bit of immaturity. But maybe you should open your mind as far as your mouth and realize that not everybody is the same. Sorry for not being a robot clone, brah.



Given your love of body modifications and that you're still in high school, I think I know enough to believe that you're just like the rest of the attention whores that are baby furs.

Also your signature too. "HEY LOOK EVERYONE. I'M A BABY FUR!!!!"


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Given your love of body modifications and that you're still in high school, I think I know enough to believe that you're just like the rest of the attention whores that are baby furs.



My love for body modification has nothing to do with me being an "attention whore". That has to do with my love of self expression.

And no, I'm not really an attention whore. You called me out indirectly. Also, you say "Still in high school" as if you're out. If you're out of high school, why are you acting like you're a middle school kid, afraid of anyone who is different? It sounds to me like you have a very low self esteem and feel the need to find the easiest target to attack to boost your self esteem.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, this is going well.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> My love for body modification has nothing to do with me being an "attention whore". That has to do with my love of self expression.
> 
> And no, I'm not really an attention whore. You called me out indirectly, Also, you say "Still in high school" as if you're out. If you're out of high school, why are you acting like you're a middle school kid, afraid of anyone who is different? It sounds to me like you have a very low self esteem and feel the need to find the easiest target to attack to boost your self esteem.


No. No I didn't. You came into this thread with your banner raised "I'M A FUCKIN' BABY FUR". If that's not attention whoring, I don't know what is.

Also dislike of people =/= fearing. I don't fear you. You're just proving to be fucking annoying one post at a time.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Well, this is going well.



Hehe, yup. I am highly entertained right now.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

hahahaha holy fucking tits
this thread

the only thing that needs to be ousted from anywhere is bullshit and I'm seeing a lot of it


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> No. No I didn't. You came into this thread with your banner raised "I'M A FUCKIN' BABY FUR". If that's not attention whoring, I don't know what is.
> 
> Also dislike of people =/= fearing. I don't fear you. You're just proving to be fucking annoying one post at a time.



And you're proving to be a closed minded idiot who needs to grow up, and that's sad coming form a baby fur. But the thing is, I'm only "little" at certain times. You're an immature adult who is as immature as a 3 year old 24/7.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I was being sarcastic.



Never would've guessed.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for proving that you're the sort that OP believes needs to be rid of, nerfie. Get off y'er high horsecock and simmer down, you've riled up the regulars. Way to make a good first impression.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> And you're proving to be a closed minded idiot who needs to grow up, and that's sad coming form a baby fur. But the thing is, I'm only "little" at certain times. You're an immature adult who is as immature as a 3 year old 24/7.



baww stop judgin me based on what little you know of me ;;

mmm hypocrisy


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Thanks for proving that you're the sort that OP believes ned to be rid of, nerfie. Get off y'er high horsecock and simmer down, you've riled up the regulars. Way to make a good first impression.



I think I did make a pretty good first impression, didn't I?

And yup, I need to be gotten rid of for sticking up for myself. Makes PERFECT sense .


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> baww stop judgin me based on what little you know of me ;;
> 
> mmm hypocrisy



Well, you are being closed minded. You didn't like me because I don't pretend to be a big animal...? That just shows closed mindedness and immaturity.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> I think I did make a pretty good first impression, didn't I?
> 
> And yup, I need to be gotten rid of for sticking up for myself. Makes PERFECT sense .


Making yourself a target just so you can have people attack you then bitch is not sticking up for yourself.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Making yourself a target just so you can have people attack you then bitch is not sticking up for yourself.



People were already attacking me before I even joined this forum . Indirectly, but still attacking. And I'm not bitching, I'm pointing out that you're being immature for a 23 year old.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> I think I did make a pretty good first impression, didn't I?
> 
> And yup, I need to be gotten rid of for sticking up for myself. Makes PERFECT sense .



You're gonna go far, kid. (It's quite the walk to the dumpster, I hear.) And nobody insinuated that you need to be rid of for 'sticking up for yourself', if you're going to play the "I'm right because I can't see more than one meaning in a statement" card, at least wait until you're used to the people here. :/


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> People were already attacking me before I even joined this forum . Indirectly, but still attacking. And I'm not bitching, I'm pointing out that you're being immature for a 23 year old.



I'm talking about on this forum. -_-

Yes, I'm immature because I despise when people don't act their age (aka babyfurs/infantilists). Ok.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Seeking medical information on FA is quite literally the textbook definition of ignorance.


That's what I was saying. I was agreeing with him.

EDIT: Damn, that was really awkwardly worded though in the original post. Apologies.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> You're gonna go far, kid. (It's quite the walk to the dumpster, I hear.) And nobody insinuated that you need to be rid of for 'sticking up for yourself', if you're going to play the "I'm right because I can't see more than one meaning in a statement" card, at least wait until you're used to the people here. :/



I am going to go far. I'm already talking to one of my friends who is a professional tattoo artist about talking to her boss to get myself a piercing apprenticeship.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I'm talking about on this forum. -_-
> 
> Yes, I'm immature because I despise when people don't act their age (aka babyfurs/infantilists). Ok.



The only time I act out of my age is when I'm regressed, which now that I think about it, isn't that often. And you think that pretending to be a "wolfaboo" (Whatever that is; not being a smart ass, I really don't know what that is), is acting your age?


----------



## WingDog (Jun 29, 2012)

Why can I never make it to a thread before it gets derailed?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> The only time I act out of my age is when I'm regressed


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> The only time I act out of my age is when I'm regressed, which now that I think about it, isn't that often. And you think that pretending to be a "wolfaboo" (Whatever that is; not being a smart ass, I really don't know what that is), is acting your age?



The whole "wolfaboo" thing is a joke. I don't pretend to be a wolf. I just like them.



WingDog said:


> Why can I never make it to a thread before it gets derailed?



It's not derailed. There's a prime example being shown :V


----------



## badlands (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> The only time I act out of my age is when I'm  regressed



oh for gods sake, when your in a hole stop fucking digging


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

WingDog said:


> Why can I never make it to a thread before it gets derailed?



Sorry about that '^_^. I'll try to get back on topic.

I think that people who try to force their... furriness?... on others are acting like idiots. If someone doesn't want to be a furry, why force them into it? And even if they accept it, they're not going to be that happy with it, because they were forced into it. And in the long run, this could cause... distaste? Is that the word I'm looking for?.... towards the person who was forcing it upon the other person.

EDIT: Resentfulness is the word I was looking for instead of distaste*.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 29, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Care to elaborate?



They are a babyfur, they roleplay as someone younger. Regressed is just another word for roleplaying


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

surges of emotion over trivial differences in lifestyles, and genuine distaste for other people, are probably two of the most immature things I see on this forum

 It's a travesty to see adults, arguing like kids, over the idea of acting like kids


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

Notice how I completely ignored the current trend in this thread, and I'll say why.

abbie, what you're doing is name-calling. It's nice that you can stand up for yourself as a babyfu--well, no. I take that back too. The "damn proud" line is literally the stupidest thing I've heard. Ok, you're secure about your interests. HOW does this help anyone else remotely? By saying that you only prove you're going to ignore all arguments against you. Then you go off into this immaturity spiel and try to raise yourself by calling others immature, and in turn demonstrating no maturity, no remote proof that you have a right to be a babyfur. If an intellectual babyfur came in this thread, I'd be more than convinced, but at the time I don't care because they've got their own shit. Instead, you run in here waving the flag and I feel personally insulted because you like to call anyone who doesn't agree with you immature.

so that's my thought on the matter, and please for once, stop using age as a meter of maturity. The best I've seen is a bunch of forumgoers of varied ages proving that the only way anything can be settled is through sarcasm or idiocy.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

WingDog said:


> Why can I never make it to a thread before it gets derailed?



My last post on this got deleted some reason 'o.o.

Anyways, what it said basically was, that I hate when people force their furriness on people who don't want it in their life. The person forcing it on them is acting insanely, INSANELY, immature. And in the end, even if they do accept it, they won't like it that much. And it could eventually cause resent in the person who is doing the forcing.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

SIX said:


> surges of emotion over trivial differences in lifestyles, and genuine distaste for other people, are probably two of the most immature things I see on this forum
> 
> It's a travesty to see adults, arguing like kids, over the idea of acting like kids





This is Tides said:


> Notice how I completely ignored the current trend in this thread, and I'll say why.
> 
> abbie, what you're doing is name-calling. It's nice that you can stand up for yourself as a babyfu--well, no. I take that back too. The "damn proud" line is literally the stupidest thing I've heard. Ok, you're secure about your interests. HOW does this help anyone else remotely? By saying that you only prove you're going to ignore all arguments against you. Then you go off into this immaturity spiel and try to raise yourself by calling others immature, and in turn demonstrating no maturity, no remote proof that you have a right to be a babyfur. If an intellectual babyfur came in this thread, I'd be more than convinced, but at the time I don't care because they've got their own shit. Instead, you run in here waving the flag and I feel personally insulted because you like to call anyone who doesn't agree with you immature.
> 
> so that's my thought on the matter, and please for once, stop using age as a meter of maturity. The best I've seen is a bunch of forumgoers of varied ages proving that the only way anything can be settled is through sarcasm or idiocy.



You're both right. Sorry for the derailment.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Bahahaha! We're suggesting that these dangerous aberrations be destroyed by the State. Maybe you *want *them wandering the streets where they can threaten the innocent, though?


  be careful if you fight with monsters or else become a monster yourself 

Killing people doesn't solve a problem. It ingrains it. The harder you squeeze and control and restrict, the darker and deeper into the underground it goes. You kill the people who support pedophilia and you're still left with the silent practictioners who go and build secret circles and enclaves. The child abuse continues, and it continues in the dark where the state can't reach it.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> I am going to go far. I'm already talking to one of my friends who is a professional tattoo artist about talking to her boss to get myself a piercing apprenticeship.



Talking to a friend about talking to her boss about you? Wow, you sure do have a plan for the future. Maybe you'll even talk to someone else about talking to a manager of a telemarketing service about talking about filling in an application to get a job to talk to people. You can't just jump right into being a tattoo artist; there's a whole medical learning side of it as well. 



Abbie said:


> *The only time I act out of my age is when I'm regressed*,  which now that I think about it, isn't that often. And you think that  pretending to be a "wolfaboo" (Whatever that is; not being a smart ass, I  really don't know what that is), is acting your age?



Uh, what? That makes a total of 3 shits for sense here. There's a  difference between people who have an animal 'sona for the fun of it  (read: it's a hobby and a personal interest), and those who make one to  be noticed and draw attention to themselves; as in being a _dramawhore_  (read: you). So before you go about calling anyone immature and being  hypocritical about this whole situation, perhaps you'd like to have a  closer look at your approach to this?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

It's because double/multi-posting is against the rules. Don't let Tango's triple-fuck earlier make it seem okay; it's pretty much considered spamming.

Why can't I this any posts, specifically six's


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

[OT] also pro-tip, don't double post so much. It will upset the mods a lot and such[/OT]



This is Tides said:


> It's because double/multi-posting is  against the rules. Don't let Tango's triple-fuck earlier make it seem  okay; it's pretty much considered spamming.
> 
> Why can't I this any posts, specifically six's



What the hell? I can see posts just fine. Everyones. :/


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> It's because double/multi-posting is against the rules. Don't let Tango's triple-fuck earlier make it seem okay; it's pretty much considered spamming.
> 
> Why can't I this any posts, specifically six's



Eep, sorry '^_^.

"[OT] also pro-tip, don't double post so much. It will upset the mods a lot and such[/OT]"

Sorry again. [Sorry for that not being in quotes, I don't know how to personally make them into quotes with hitting "Reply With Quote"].

Also, sorry for the argument we got into. It really was a rather stupid argument.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2012)

It's amazing such an argument can strike up over matters that are actually trivial, if we use the general population as a control, or even if we don't.
For example the incidence of nasty illegal things in the fandom isn't substantially higher than the general population, and complaining about other nonharmful areas such as romantic interests in plush toys etcetera is entirely moot. 

Chill out and enjoy some apathy- none of us bare a responsibility or right to go on witchhunts; the police are employed to do that so we don't have to.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It's amazing such an argument can strike up over matters that are actually trivial, if we use the general population as a control, or even if we don't.
> For example the incidence of nasty illegal things in the fandom isn't substantially higher than the general population, and complaining about other nonharmful areas such as romantic interests in plush toys etcetera is entirely moot.
> 
> Chill out and enjoy some apathy- none of us bare a responsibility or right to go on witchhunts; the police are employed to do that so we don't have to.


Amen.




barefootfoof said:


> Talking to a friend about talking to her boss about you? Wow, you sure do have a plan for the future. Maybe you'll even talk to someone else about talking to a manager of a telemarketing service about talking about filling in an application to get a job to talk to people.





barefootfoof said:


> You can't just jump right into being a tattoo artist; there's a whole medical learning side of it as well.




Bitch please, I do good to draw stick figures.

No, I plan on being a body piercing artist. It's much more my passion than tattoos, though I love those also.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> Double post.


>.>

Aleu, it lets me this posts now. It only showed a report button previously though.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> >.>



I don't know how to delete the post if I accidentally double post, so I just edited to say "Double post" D:.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> >.>
> 
> Aleu, it lets me this posts now. It only showed a report button previously though.



...I read it as seeing the post as deleted. My bad. Yeah the 'this' button is finnicky.


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

I leave you people alone for only a few hours and all hell break loose. I love it! 

To Abbie: Sorry dude but baby/diaper fur thing is weird. Not 'quarky' or 'eccentric' or any other delightful ass-patting substitute word for bug-nuts crazy. 

Shit be weird, yo. 

I mean, you know what diapers are -for- right? Now, there is only one reason (to me) why a grown ass man or women would have a fursona like that. 

They like to imagine their fursona pooping themselves. 

There, I said it. It's a covert poop/pee fetish. No other reason for it. None. You like the dooky. Or the pee. Or both. That is why 98.1% of furries (even the perverts in the fandom) don't like baby furs or diaper furs. We can't help but notice the function of your fursona's chosen attire. It's not so much an attack on you as it is a 'dissociation' from you and your ilk. But can you blame us? No! Of course not! If it were real life you'd be considered a health hazard. Not everybody wants to be around Scatty McShit-Breeches. Grab some toilet paper, learn to use the potty, and put on the 'big boy' pants.

Tango


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, *back on topic:* I think "oust" is a strong word-Really, the only sort that *should *be ousted are those who have posed and will continue to create harm to members of the community. Anyone remember that poor girl who got harassed at AC? Stuff like that.

Edit: Damnitt Tango! I was eating lunch while I read your post, I'm gonna keep eating, but damn. T^T


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

Tango said:


> To Abbie: Sorry dude but baby/diaper fur thing is weird. Not 'quarky' or 'eccentric' or any other delightful ass-patting substitute word for bug-nuts crazy.
> 
> Shit be weird, yo.
> 
> ...


And once again, we see generalizations, use of opinion as facts, and the general concept of name-calling.

wheeee. I'm out, it won't be long before that post gets a bunch of this's for reasons I couldn't comprehend

@Butterflygod: once again my this button vanished, so here, have a this


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2012)

Whatever the reason for diaper furs, even if it is a scattish one, they're not breaking the law and frankly who gives a monkey's if they like to poo themselves- I'm sure anybody with a brain can realise not all furries are into scat, so their mere existance needn't comrpomise the rest of our egos.


----------



## KingNow (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> I see you are getting very angry. And actually, I'm technically asexual. I have no interest with sex of any kind of being, human or non human.



For the love of fuck, would you please stop this shit? No, I'm not angry, I'm just tired of people making this community into a shit hole filled with "I'm a furry and proud" dickshits.


----------



## Abbie (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> For the love of fuck, would you please stop this shit? No, I'm not angry, I'm just tired of people making this community into a shit hole filled with "I'm a furry and proud" dickshits.


...it's been stopped man, scroll up


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2012)

KingNow said:


> For the love of fuck, would you please stop this shit? No, I'm not angry, I'm just tired of people making this community into a shit hole filled with "I'm a furry and proud" dickshits.



Does it really matter if people are adamanent about their being furry? Not really. If you give them a negative response because you find it annoying however you will most certainly give them a reason to feel oppressed and therefore more flaunty. x3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, computer, be difficult with me. Post a new response instead of editing my old one, awesome.


I guess I should say something now.

...

Fallowfox has been on the money the whole time. Especially with just now, trying to just telling them to fuck off works just as well as the delaration itself


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

One day we'll live in a world where people look down on looking down


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

Can this thread be locked now?


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Can this thread be locked now?



No! I'm getting into the 'debate' now! Don't close it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

SIX said:


> One day we'll live in a world where people look down on looking down


We'd live in a paradox?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We'd live in a paradox?



The only resolution of which would be that nobody looked down their nose at anyone.


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We'd live in a paradox?



It'll be an infinity-loop of Fay-like looks of disapproval for the masses!


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie said:


> The only time I act out of my age is when I'm regressed, which now that I think about it, isn't that often. And you think that pretending to be a "wolfaboo" (Whatever that is; not being a smart ass, I really don't know what that is), is acting your age?



Regressed? so you mean that your mind becomes that of a child? That's kinda scary you know.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Regressed? so you mean that your mind becomes that of a child? That's kinda scary you know.


And now, the discussion turns into "Psychology Show-and-Tell with Complimentary Asspats".
Later today, we have "Impossible Fetish Hour", and tune in this evening for our special guest Spergy McNeckbeard's "Society is Evil: NT Scum"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Regressed? so you mean that your mind becomes that of a child? That's kinda scary you know.


he's saying he gets treated like one


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2012)

'Your mind becomes part child, that's scary'. 


...I'm sure the inner child is a long established clichÃ© of psychology.


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Later today, we have "Impossible Fetish Hour", and tune in this evening for our special guest Spergy McNeckbeard's "Society is Evil: NT Scum"



Oh damn, I love that show! I was on the episode about dressing up a Robert E. Lee fucking a black bear while singing the Battle Hymn Of The Republic!


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> he's saying he gets treated like one



Oh okay. Well I guess that's better? This brings me back when I was searching otherkin and therians and dug up some stuff about atral planes and m-shifts. It was fairly interesting


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Oh okay. Well I guess that's better? This brings me back when I was searching otherkin and therians and dug up some stuff about atral planes and m-shifts. It was fairly interesting



Another term would be "Age play". A lot of furries into the babyfur community do it.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We'd live in a paradox?



You're joking, right? You're not serious.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

Damnit Mentova, where are you when we need you?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2012)

SIX said:


> You're joking, right? You're not serious.


*Me* joking?  What about you?


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Damnit Mentova, where are you when we need you?



Chained to the water pipes in my sex basement.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Damnit Mentova, where are you when we need you?



If you want to close a thread, report the OP, otherwise it stays open due to spamming LOCK IT PLZ!!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 29, 2012)

Fox H. McFox said:


> *Me* joking?  What about you?


My head is going to asplode.

I cannot tell if he's been being sarcastic this whole time or not.


----------



## Tango (Jun 29, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> If you want to close a thread, report the OP, otherwise it stays open due to spamming LOCK IT PLZ!!



<3 <3 <3

I take back all the negative things I have thought about you, Ozriel though some of them did involve hot blood elf on mountain lion chess matches.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

As for the items that should be ousted, how about instead moving it into a subdivision and put a sign on the enterance that says "do not enter unless you wish to be scared for life".


----------



## Ley (Jun 29, 2012)

Every fandom has its flaws. My question to OP is why he feels he can call out to be 'eradicated' in the fandom, just because he doesn't like those things. Especially since its pretty damn trivial.


----------



## Hanuman (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh ho ho, this thread is incredible. I'm going to enjoy myself here.  Now, to begin with, why is it someone affiliated with a minority group like this should think themselves atop a pillar of such authority so as to "Oust" those they find distasteful? Is it not the case that a group's borders are defined by those within?  "Well", I hear you reply, "Then surely as we dislike these cretin we can throw them out the fandom because it's our fandom". Notice how the fandom consists of all the groups you mentioned you hated. Also notice they're all over the place. Your lynch mob is pointless, unjust and cruel.  Grow up and go home.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> If you want to close a thread, report the OP, otherwise it stays open due to spamming LOCK IT PLZ!!



Okay, I've thought this over and i've realized that I was being too hasty. I will now weigh up the pros and cons of letting this thread stay around, and then I will come to a decision. I don't want to report threads based on grand presumptions, see.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

Hanuman said:


> Oh ho ho, this thread is incredible. I'm going to enjoy myself here.  Now, to begin with, why is it someone affiliated with a minority group like this should think themselves atop a pillar of such authority so as to "Oust" those they find distasteful? Is it not the case that a group's borders are defined by those within?  "Well", I hear you reply, "Then surely as we dislike these cretin we can throw them out the fandom because it's our fandom". Notice how the fandom consists of all the groups you mentioned you hated. Also notice they're all over the place. Your lynch mob is pointless, unjust and cruel.  Grow up and go home.


Let me provide you with the biggest welcome I've ever felt fit to give to a newcomer.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 29, 2012)

What the hell did you guys do here?

Locked.


----------

